# CDA Slammers FC - Diamond Bar



## MFranco (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Feb 27, 2018)

MFranco said:


> View attachment 2106


I was wondering when CDA Slammers was going to get closer to the Inland Empire. Anyone know if they are swallowing up little clubs in the surrounding areas? Any details about this expansion? Only thing I'm aware of were the positive feedback on one of the DOC Tessa.


----------



## Penalty Kicks Stink (Feb 27, 2018)

Deadpoolscores! said:


> I was wondering when CDA Slammers was going to get closer to the Inland Empire. Anyone know if they are swallowing up little clubs in the surrounding areas? Any details about this expansion? Only thing I'm aware of were the positive feedback on one of the DOC Tessa.


Heard Freedom West was part of the deal as well


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Feb 27, 2018)

Penalty Kicks Stink said:


> Heard Freedom West was part of the deal as well


What deal are you referring to? Freedom West only had 3 teams and the coaches from those teams are not listed on the CDA Slammers Diamond website.


----------



## fjc8871 (Mar 1, 2018)

The Freedom West 08 boys team practices in East Whittier IIRC. Would make more sense to align with CDA Whittier?


----------



## MFranco (Mar 1, 2018)

Just a few more days until group tryouts.

No, We are not affiliated with Freedom FC


----------



## RemagLabfoog (Mar 1, 2018)

Neither Freedom FC nor Freedom FC West is involved.. 
From the looks of it, Legacy FC in Diamond Bar is now  CDA Slammer Diamond Bar.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Mar 1, 2018)

RemagLabfoog said:


> Neither Freedom FC nor Freedom FC West is involved..
> From the looks of it, Legacy FC in Diamond Bar is now  CDA Slammer Diamond Bar.


Based off the flyer looks like they will have additional teams aside from the Legacy one's since they don't have young teams. This will give a lot of young players another option to play in SCDSL vs. CSL. Also they will be bringing in other exposure opportunities into the area such as: DA,ECNL (boys & girls), EGSL etc, which Is something some of the local clubs do not offer or offer a few of the things that CDA Slammers will.


----------



## Deadpoolscores! (Mar 4, 2018)

MFranco said:


> Just a few more days until group tryouts.
> 
> No, We are not affiliated with Freedom FC
> 
> View attachment 2135


Good luck in your upcoming tryouts.


----------

